# Nothing New Except the Glue Challenge



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Announcement*



*The only thing new will be the glue.*
LumberJocks & Gorilla Glue Challenges you to reduce your footprint for Earth Day.


Dumpster Dive
Scrape pile scavenge
Straighten those nails
Reuse old screws

Create something unique by reusing and recycling old materials… The only thing new will be the glue.

*PRIZES*

Gorilla Glue will have *6 random winners of the following great prizes*:


1 Grand Prize will consist of $200 plus 1 of each Gorilla Glue's products and a Gorilla Glue t-shirt.
There will be 5 runner-up prizes; winners will receive 1 of each Gorilla Glue's products and a Gorilla Glue t-shirt.

*RULES*


Show a before picture of your old scraps and materials.
Each piece of scrap has to be less than 1 board foot and you can use as many scraps as you like.
Show us your unique finished product.
And remember… Nothing new except the glue!

Get your Projects in by Friday May 7th and the winners will be announced on May 10th. Are you up for the challenge?

*HOW TO ENTER*


*SUBMIT your challenge entry as a project* and tag it with challenge09 (of course you may add any additional tags too):








Note that you don't have to use 'challenge09' in the project title.
You can submit only one entry - give it your best shot.
Describe your process in a project story and add at least one photo of your unique finished product as well as one before picture.
*Explain what materials you used and how you used glue in your creation.*
The entry deadline is May 7th.
Winners will be announced online at LumberJocks.com on May 10th.

Please note: Photos entered in this challenge will also be published on the Gorilla Glue site.

*View all entries*

*P.S.* You can *help promoting* this one of a kind event by clicking on the *SHARE* button in the top right corner. It allows you to easily submit this announcement to one of the popular sharing websites - Facebook and/or Twitter.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds Cool !!


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet, Sounds like my kind of project.


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even something I can do. Now to just find the time. lol.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that one board foot total, or each piece of scrap is less than one board foot?


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the same question about the board foot thing. I have a MESS of reclaimed fence pickets, waterbed panels, and found wood sawn into lumber from Hurricane Ike that is just itching for a project… My only complaint is that the rules will keep me from using my pin nailer. I am getting addicted to that thing…


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds great! ...is that only one board foot total or no board over one board foot? (I get confussed esay! ; )


----------



## Judie (Nov 14, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Each piece of scrap has to be less than 1 board foot…You can use as many scraps as you like….Have fun!


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, what a challenge - good luck to all.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow this is going to be fun


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im ready for the challenge and i know that i have about 50 cut nails kicking around the shop that i just yanked out of some reclaimed lumber.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boy do I have a box of scraps to show you guys !


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*HEHEHEHEHE! My kind of contest!*

My log in is *"Scrappy"* for a reason!

Good luck to all that enter.

Scrappy

Martin, What about finishing? Is having a partial can of "wipe on poly" count as scrap? Or are the projects to be submitted with out any finish on them?


----------



## benjireyes (Dec 21, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There you go….... Scrappy wins the contest! LOL.


----------



## mattsk8 (Mar 16, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to make a desk out of some 3' x 3" pcs of 100 year old maple that I took out of an old farmhouse (was a hardwood floor) but I don't know about making the drawer slides out of the wood. I would have to buy new and I think this would disqualify it.


----------



## Gary (Jul 24, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scraps, what's a scrap? More often than not my scraps keep getting smaller and smaller until they end up in a
Flat-rate box going to pen makers and segmenters for cost of mailing.

;-P


----------



## Built2Last (Nov 17, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about finish, can you not use a finish on it. Going to be hard to use, used stain,etc. Will be kinda flakey.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you used something NATURAL to finish it (like shellac? coloring with water based earth pigments?) maybe that would not disqualify you? Mineral oil, parrafin wax perhaps?


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*NATURAL* is not the issue. It has to be *USED* or *SCRAP*. That is my question. All finishes are NEW. Does a left over half can (from a previous project) qualify?

Scrappy


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


were you throwing the finish out?


----------



## Judie (Nov 14, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you had some finish that wasn't enough to do a large project so you were thinking of tossing it, then yes it is used. If you found some partial cans of paint/stain that someone else was throwing out, that works too.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"What about finishing? Is having a partial can of "wipe on poly" count as scrap? Or are the projects to be submitted with out any finish on them?"

The answer is simple: don't over-think it  it's a fun project so if you are reusing a partial can of poly that's fine (as Judi mentioned above).


----------



## norwood (Dec 29, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


use ear wax and finger oil


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only if you're gluing that partial can of finish to the project! No shiny scrap, now!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all screws too??? I have a can of old screws…looks fun…


----------



## kewald (Aug 5, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I noticed that the rules do not say what brand of glue to use.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's right, kewald.


----------



## Gary (Jul 24, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May we use a project we've already built?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a fun one Martin ! brings back old memories. ...


----------



## Junji (Feb 20, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, this is going to be fun! Thanks!


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got a scrap project I've been meaning to do for quite a while, and this is just the push I need.


----------



## dfdye (Jan 31, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The finishing question brings up a great point, and an opportunity to touch base with local recycling centers! We have a finish exchange room at our recycling facility where oil based paints, stains and finishes can be dropped off and anyone who wants them can pick them up for free. That would be the first place I would look for an "old" finish. So far, I have never had any luck finding anything that I use, but there is always decent paint to be had (as I hear the groans come up about painting a project-sorry!)


----------



## luckydawg (Mar 17, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!
i have a great plan!!!!!!
Right down my alley!


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does scraps of melamine count? I have a bunch from different shelfs and such.


----------



## chriswright (Nov 13, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It says to tag the project with "challenge09," shouldn't it be "challenge10" since we're now in 2010? I just ask because I just did a search for "challenge09" to see what people have posted and got a few projects that were over a year old.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chris, 09 is the number of the challenge - we had challenges 01, 02 etc in the past. It has nothing to do with the year.


----------



## Chelios (Jan 2, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Martin,

How are the winners picked?

thanks


----------



## gurnie (Feb 2, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I entered!


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent! I will be finished just in time!


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does the project have to be submitted by 11:59;59 p.m today (May 6, 2010) or by 11:59:59 p.m. on May 7, 2010.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May 7, Jack.


----------



## mancave (Jan 4, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A 2×4 that is 33" long is too big then as I figure it to be over 1 board foot. Right?


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chelios, "Gorilla Glue will have 6 random winners of the following great prizes" - so there will be a random draw.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mancave, yes 33'' is 2.75 feet and that's over 1 foot.


----------



## mancave (Jan 4, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well actually a board foot is 144 cubic inches, a 2×4 is 1.5"x 3.5". at 33" long that figures out to be 173.25 cubic inches.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darn, I missed it - but then it would take me a month to get some gorilla glue - oh well.


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do not see my project listed in the contest. I did submit before midnight and I did tag it with challenge 09. I do see the project listed in my project list. That part is easy as this is my first project submission. Can you check to see what happened?


----------



## fcampbel (Jun 18, 2008)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jack_T, this is not an official response but I bet it's because you put a space before "09".


----------



## lumberhack (Mar 20, 2011)

msojka said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*And The Winners Are...*

*Five weeks ago, Gorilla Glue has challenged us to create something unique by reusing and recycling old materials. LumberJocks responded with creativity and in the end we all can admire 42 unique woodworking projects as a result of this challenge.*



Here are the winners of cool prize packages from Gorilla Glue (random draw by random.org):


Grand Prize consists of $200 plus 1 of each Gorilla Glue's products and a Gorilla Glue t-shirt.
Triumph1

Five runner-up prizes; winners will receive 1 of each Gorilla Glue's products and a Gorilla Glue t-shirt.
bent
DaddyZ
Ryan Shervill
OttoH
scrappy


*Congrats and thanks for participating everybody!*

*View all entries*


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *Five weeks ago, Gorilla Glue has challenged us to create something unique by reusing and recycling old materials. LumberJocks responded with creativity and in the end we all can admire 42 unique woodworking projects as a result of this challenge.*
> 
> ...


that was a fun challenge to watch-very creative ideas to turn scraps into useful products..
Congratulations to the winners and thanks to Gorilla Glue!!


----------



## gurnie (Feb 2, 2010)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *Five weeks ago, Gorilla Glue has challenged us to create something unique by reusing and recycling old materials. LumberJocks responded with creativity and in the end we all can admire 42 unique woodworking projects as a result of this challenge.*
> 
> ...


Congrats to the winners!


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *Five weeks ago, Gorilla Glue has challenged us to create something unique by reusing and recycling old materials. LumberJocks responded with creativity and in the end we all can admire 42 unique woodworking projects as a result of this challenge.*
> 
> ...


Nice!! Thanks to the gorilla !!


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *Five weeks ago, Gorilla Glue has challenged us to create something unique by reusing and recycling old materials. LumberJocks responded with creativity and in the end we all can admire 42 unique woodworking projects as a result of this challenge.*
> 
> ...


fun to watch these entries being listed. Nice contest, and congratulations to those who won.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *Five weeks ago, Gorilla Glue has challenged us to create something unique by reusing and recycling old materials. LumberJocks responded with creativity and in the end we all can admire 42 unique woodworking projects as a result of this challenge.*
> 
> ...


Congratulations to the winners, thanks to Gorilla Glue for the contest and prizes and Martin for LJ )


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *Five weeks ago, Gorilla Glue has challenged us to create something unique by reusing and recycling old materials. LumberJocks responded with creativity and in the end we all can admire 42 unique woodworking projects as a result of this challenge.*
> 
> ...


*CONGRATULATIONS TO THE WINNERS!!*

*And to all who participated.*


----------



## Chelios (Jan 2, 2010)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *Five weeks ago, Gorilla Glue has challenged us to create something unique by reusing and recycling old materials. LumberJocks responded with creativity and in the end we all can admire 42 unique woodworking projects as a result of this challenge.*
> 
> ...


Well deserved and congrats to the winners. The piece I admired the most won. WOW!


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *Five weeks ago, Gorilla Glue has challenged us to create something unique by reusing and recycling old materials. LumberJocks responded with creativity and in the end we all can admire 42 unique woodworking projects as a result of this challenge.*
> 
> ...


Yes..thank you very much Gorilla Glue for contest and prizes! Right into the woodworking fund it goes. Thank your Martin for setting this up. I had a ton of fun making "Firefly" and feel honored to have been picked.


----------



## RyanShervill (Dec 18, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *Five weeks ago, Gorilla Glue has challenged us to create something unique by reusing and recycling old materials. LumberJocks responded with creativity and in the end we all can admire 42 unique woodworking projects as a result of this challenge.*
> 
> ...


That's great! Thanks very much Martin, Ms. Debbie, and GG (et al)

Ryan


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *Five weeks ago, Gorilla Glue has challenged us to create something unique by reusing and recycling old materials. LumberJocks responded with creativity and in the end we all can admire 42 unique woodworking projects as a result of this challenge.*
> 
> ...


Congratulations to the winners! 
I enjoyed the contest.


----------



## OutPutter (Jun 23, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *Five weeks ago, Gorilla Glue has challenged us to create something unique by reusing and recycling old materials. LumberJocks responded with creativity and in the end we all can admire 42 unique woodworking projects as a result of this challenge.*
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all the winners! I saw a bunch of good projects no matter the reason.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *Five weeks ago, Gorilla Glue has challenged us to create something unique by reusing and recycling old materials. LumberJocks responded with creativity and in the end we all can admire 42 unique woodworking projects as a result of this challenge.*
> 
> ...


Yes congratulations to all winners and entrants.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *Five weeks ago, Gorilla Glue has challenged us to create something unique by reusing and recycling old materials. LumberJocks responded with creativity and in the end we all can admire 42 unique woodworking projects as a result of this challenge.*
> 
> ...


Congratulations to the winners - even though the contest was FLAGRANTLY rigged. ;D


----------



## Chelios (Jan 2, 2010)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *Five weeks ago, Gorilla Glue has challenged us to create something unique by reusing and recycling old materials. LumberJocks responded with creativity and in the end we all can admire 42 unique woodworking projects as a result of this challenge.*
> 
> ...


Flagrantly rigged- Why would you think that? The best piece won IMHO, You didn't think so?


----------



## stinker (Apr 19, 2010)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *Five weeks ago, Gorilla Glue has challenged us to create something unique by reusing and recycling old materials. LumberJocks responded with creativity and in the end we all can admire 42 unique woodworking projects as a result of this challenge.*
> 
> ...


Congrats winners. That was fun.


----------



## OutPutter (Jun 23, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *Five weeks ago, Gorilla Glue has challenged us to create something unique by reusing and recycling old materials. LumberJocks responded with creativity and in the end we all can admire 42 unique woodworking projects as a result of this challenge.*
> 
> ...


Chelios, JJ may have been referring to the fact that the contest announcement said:
"Gorilla Glue will have 6 *random *winners of the following great prizes:" 
I think Triumph1 would have won a "voted" contest so it looks like it may not have been random. Maybe Martin can comment on this if he knows how the winners were picked?


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *Five weeks ago, Gorilla Glue has challenged us to create something unique by reusing and recycling old materials. LumberJocks responded with creativity and in the end we all can admire 42 unique woodworking projects as a result of this challenge.*
> 
> ...


*All *were great ideas and projects.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *Five weeks ago, Gorilla Glue has challenged us to create something unique by reusing and recycling old materials. LumberJocks responded with creativity and in the end we all can admire 42 unique woodworking projects as a result of this challenge.*
> 
> ...


I used random.org generator to pick the random winners as stated in the announcement.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *Five weeks ago, Gorilla Glue has challenged us to create something unique by reusing and recycling old materials. LumberJocks responded with creativity and in the end we all can admire 42 unique woodworking projects as a result of this challenge.*
> 
> ...


I was kidding - note the "winking grin"--> ;D


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *Five weeks ago, Gorilla Glue has challenged us to create something unique by reusing and recycling old materials. LumberJocks responded with creativity and in the end we all can admire 42 unique woodworking projects as a result of this challenge.*
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all that entered. I love these little contest (hopefully I will find the time to enter one myself). You have got to love the collective ingenuity, creativity, and ideas that always shines through in these friendly competitions.


----------



## OutPutter (Jun 23, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *Five weeks ago, Gorilla Glue has challenged us to create something unique by reusing and recycling old materials. LumberJocks responded with creativity and in the end we all can admire 42 unique woodworking projects as a result of this challenge.*
> 
> ...


How about a totally random contest for totally random projects? Then I can enter and have a chance at winning. I'll even donate *free *pallet wood to one of the winners. Oohh, there's an idea. Random winners, random projects, member donated prizes. Gotta go to the forum now…


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *Five weeks ago, Gorilla Glue has challenged us to create something unique by reusing and recycling old materials. LumberJocks responded with creativity and in the end we all can admire 42 unique woodworking projects as a result of this challenge.*
> 
> ...


Great Job to everyone!

Lew


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *Five weeks ago, Gorilla Glue has challenged us to create something unique by reusing and recycling old materials. LumberJocks responded with creativity and in the end we all can admire 42 unique woodworking projects as a result of this challenge.*
> 
> ...


Congrats to all the winners. 
(Shirt wasn't my size anyway)
My homemade tree died ,so it will never know it didn't win. ha ha


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *Five weeks ago, Gorilla Glue has challenged us to create something unique by reusing and recycling old materials. LumberJocks responded with creativity and in the end we all can admire 42 unique woodworking projects as a result of this challenge.*
> 
> ...


congrats to all


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *Five weeks ago, Gorilla Glue has challenged us to create something unique by reusing and recycling old materials. LumberJocks responded with creativity and in the end we all can admire 42 unique woodworking projects as a result of this challenge.*
> 
> ...


Congratulations and thanks to Martin Sjoka and all of the Lumber Jocks staff who put together a wonderful contest. Thanks to Gorilla Glue for their genorosity with the prize. I had a great time entering and doing the project as well as looking at all the other projects. I think everyone who entered was a winner just for entering.

Thanks again!


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *Five weeks ago, Gorilla Glue has challenged us to create something unique by reusing and recycling old materials. LumberJocks responded with creativity and in the end we all can admire 42 unique woodworking projects as a result of this challenge.*
> 
> ...


There were some super entries…. The work and imagination shown here was superb….great going and congratulations to all the entrants…and certainly all deserve high praise. Thanks to Martin and Gorilla for putting on the challenge so that we can see such inspirational entries.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *Five weeks ago, Gorilla Glue has challenged us to create something unique by reusing and recycling old materials. LumberJocks responded with creativity and in the end we all can admire 42 unique woodworking projects as a result of this challenge.*
> 
> ...


CONGRATS FROM DOWN UNDER


----------



## fcampbel (Jun 18, 2008)

msojka said:


> *And The Winners Are...*
> 
> *Five weeks ago, Gorilla Glue has challenged us to create something unique by reusing and recycling old materials. LumberJocks responded with creativity and in the end we all can admire 42 unique woodworking projects as a result of this challenge.*
> 
> ...


The winners produced some really great projects. I can't believe that they were selected at random.


----------

